# Rareness of steaks



## debodun (Jul 21, 2014)

On a scale of 1 to 10 (1 = red & raw, 10 = charcoal briquette), how well do you like your steaks cooked?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2014)

about a 3...red inside but not blue...medium rare!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 21, 2014)

Medium rare too, pink inside, but not bloody, a nice sear on the outside.  I like Rib-eyes.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 21, 2014)

Yes,I`ll go with 3 also. I like Filet Mignons,hubby prefers New Yorks (rare),but I have "persuaded"  him to like Filets almost as much...


----------



## Falcon (Jul 21, 2014)

Usually a rib eye, dark pink in the middle and coal black on the outside.

(With a baked potato [+ sour cream, butter and chives] and maybe a small chef's salad.)


----------



## Raven (Jul 21, 2014)

I like steak and any meat well done, so likely about a six.
I can't eat beef if there is any pink showing.
I use a thermometer on all meats and chicken and make sure the proper temperature
is reached.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 21, 2014)

A 7 or 8 for me.


----------



## debodun (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm like you, Raven and rkunsaw. I like it cooked just until all pink is gone and it's a uniform brown throughout. I never could see the appetizingness of rare red meat, but I don't want to cooked until it's charcoal, either. I think slow and long cooking brings out the meaty flavor. I was at a restaurant once and ordered my steak well done. When it arrived it was what I would call medium rare. I sent it back. When it came out again it was the same condition. I again sent it back to the kitchen. A few seconds later an irate chef came to my table and said he wasn't going to ruin a good piece of meat by over-cooking it. I could never understand that. What's it to him? I'm the one buying and eating it.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 22, 2014)

Well done!


----------

